
OCaml: Industrial programming language supporting functi, impera and oo styles - based2
http://ocaml.org/
======
chmaynard
I'm surprised that this organization doesn't make much of an attempt to
acknowledge its debt to ML, which has been around much longer. I notice what
looks like a link to “A History of OCaml”, but it doesn't seem to work.

------
chmaynard
I nominate this HN post for most obfuscated title of 2016.

